# Poconos, PA



## mikemross (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking to see who's in my general area for the future.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

What area we do work in Milford dingmanns scranton


----------



## mikemross (Mar 19, 2015)

Closet to Scranton and Wilkesbarre. Live in Mt Pocono


----------

